# Braid/Mono/Salmon/Steelhead



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got a question for all of you out there regarding line. I'm big on braid. I use 20lb Power Pro for throwing hardware(thunder sticks and spinners) as a mainline to flourcarbon when floating skein or spawn for kings and it works well for me. I like it because of it's toughness. I've never used it fishing for steelhead because I know they are much spookier in the river than kings. Has anyone used braid for steelhead before? What would anyone recommended other than braid for the following techniques for steelhead? Or is it harmless if the braid is the mainline as long as fluorocarbon is on the business end for the the following...

Plugging/hotshotting
Floating spawn
Throwing spinners


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

i use braid tied to a swivel when float fishing. fluoro leader. hammers the steelhead, even in low clear water. 

I go to straight mono once temps approach freezing though, braid ices up really bad


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

happyhooker2 said:


> I've got a question for all of you out there regarding line. I'm big on braid. I use 20lb Power Pro for throwing hardware(thunder sticks and spinners) as a mainline to flourcarbon when floating skein or spawn for kings and it works well for me. I like it because of it's toughness. I've never used it fishing for steelhead because I know they are much spookier in the river than kings. Has anyone used braid for steelhead before? What would anyone recommended other than braid for the following techniques for steelhead? Or is it harmless if the braid is the mainline as long as fluorocarbon is on the business end for the the following...
> 
> Plugging/hotshotting
> Floating spawn
> Throwing spinners


Lots of float fisherman(centerpin) use braid. If you like the stuff, use it.


----------



## pinhead (Oct 4, 2008)

wyandot said:


> Lots of float fisherman(centerpin) use braid. If you like the stuff, use it.


I don't use braid on the pin once freezing temps are here. Unless I can get that new product still in test phase which blocks water absorption. 

I do use it when bottom bouncing in the spring, and I use a leader off of it.


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

When floating spawn, is it better to do a uni-uni splice, or to use a swivel? does the hydro-float braid freeze up in winter?


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I use a swivel, with the float above the swivel. if you break off, you retain the float for sure. 

I also find it faster and easier to tie a leader onto a swivel rather than doing a uni-to-uni or comparable knot every time I have to retie


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I use a swivel. I don't remember freeze-up being an issue with hydro-float, I threw it in the trash for other reasons.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I never liked the lack of stretch for steelhead mainly because the rods are softer and I was always worried about breaking rod at the beach or side of boat. I really like to pull hard and mono gives me some stretch.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

If you have a fast action rod your going to want a piece of mono in between the braid and leader. I pulled the hooks out of the first 8 fish I hooked. Tied in a piece of shock absorber and good to go. I never use it on the pin. I don't use it for bottom bouncing below freezing. I will switch spools mid day if it warms up cuz I love using it.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Lately i've been running fireline crystal when float fishing(and bottom bouncing) for trout and steel. it performs way better than other "superlines" i've tried in the river. it stays pretty manageable when it gets below freezing and doesn't birdnest and tangle like other braids. the stuff floats great which is a huge factor for me when float fishing, the line just lays on the surface allowing you to mend like crazy to get the right speed, drag-free drift. you can really get some LONG, clean drifts without having excess line dragging around the current breaks. the white line is very easy to see which helps when mending/line control and detecting strikes if i'm bottom bouncing. i tie straight to a small barrel with a 2-3ft maxima leader. i still go back to mono for spinners, bodybaits, plugs, etc. i like having the line stretch to absorb the hard strikes.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah crystal is the only thing on my spinning spools super line wise. Nano is sweet for casting light baits.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Because mono is king here the mistake guys make is jerking out hooks as though the line were mono with stretch, since that's what they have used for a lifetime. For float fishing nothing compares to Hydrofloat by Pline (Spectra same as power pro braid, but coated to hold air), and I think personally 832 is the best braid otherwise. You may find that braid is king out west, and a lot of guys don't use leaders and just tie the braid direct. They carry sharpies to black out the first 10 feet.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> I never liked the lack of stretch for steelhead mainly because the rods are softer and I was always worried about breaking rod at the beach or side of boat. I really like to pull hard and mono gives me some stretch.


Like a "bass" style hookset?


----------

